
Is Berlin Europe's next big tech hub? - doener
https://pitchbook.com/news/articles/is-berlin-europes-next-big-tech-hub
======
ChrisRR
Betteridge's Law of Headlines
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

